# Rhinestone and Diamante Transfers



## Mrsmcd! (Jul 29, 2008)

Hiya,

We currently make our rhinestone and crystal transfers by hand, we sell quite a lot of stock transfers but also do custom ones. We are currently finding that we have too much work to cope with and its taking too long to make each one by hand.

We have found some rhinestone machines in the US but are looking for one that you can buy in the UK or get imported. Does anyone know of a company that sells to the UK?

We have previously brought the stock ones from other companies but would like to cut out the middle man if possible!

Many Thanks.


----------



## eisaac (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently looking to do this myself. Please could you let me know what method and machinery you use?

Many thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If you look at the knk maxx there are distributors in europe. Here is a site that sells them there SKATKATZ. This seems to be a very popular cutter for making rhinestone templates. Here is a couple threads that tell all about it. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92851.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

Also believe that SandyM has a bunch of videos that can be purchased that show you exactly how to make the templates in the software that comes with the maxx. Here is a link to her site as well Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley Rhinestones

Hope this helps to find what you are looking for in the UK, good luck


----------



## eisaac (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry....completely forgot to say that I am based in New Zealand!!


----------



## eisaac (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry....completely forgot to say that I am based in New Zealand!!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I would send an email to the company that makes the cams - I know they have an agent for your area. Yongnam was in our shop a few months ago and they are very easy to work with. 

http://www.yn-eng.com/

They have agent and contact info.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

eisaac said:


> sorry....completely forgot to say that I am based in New Zealand!!


I know the owner of SkatKatz quite well and I provide support for his customers whenever he's off doing a show or on vacation. So, definitely check out the Maxx systems that he sells on his site. I believe he's located near Melbourne.


----------

